
Sweden Caught Censoring the Internet 1984 Style - cabalamat
http://www.dangerandplay.com/2016/01/29/sweden-caught-censoring-the-internet-1984-style/
======
danieka
I can confirm that I can't reach any of those articles from Sweden, where I
live. But these news are in no way being suppressed, most in Sweden knows of
the social worker who was killed. And media frequently discuss the conditions
in these migrant centers. It also appears that not all articles are blocked, I
can for example reach [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3416343/Sweden-
asylu...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3416343/Sweden-asylum-
worker-22-stabbed-death-frenzied-attack-CHILD-migrant-centre-refugee-
boy-15-arrested-murder.html) from Sweden.

Still, this is both strange and unsettling.

------
jlg23
Since the response still seems to originate from dailymail.co.uk the censoring
seems to happen on their end?

